# Why breeding isn’t easy as you think.



## PoukieBear

So, these last couple of weeks have been super crazy and hectic, stressful and scary for me and my husband.

And on top of all that, I’m now hand feeding baby birds. WHILE ON VACATION!! Lol, I feel like I’m officially a crazy bird lady.

To those of you thinking that breeding budgies (or any other bird) is easy....think again.

These babies needed me, and if that means lugging them all with me, to another province entirely.... then that’s what’s going to happen. Feeding every 3 hours isn’t what most people call a vacation.

Taking even more time off work to make sure they keep getting fed on time isn’t something that most people can swing.

And most people don’t live a 5 minute walk home for feedings either.

I’m super stoked that I at least get an amazing view during feedings and spend time with each chick. They are too adorable!!


----------



## Cody

I agree 100%, you have to have a plan that you can carry out for anything that might come up. If you are going to take on the responsibility you must see it through. I have never hand raised budgies but I did raise a baby sparrow many years ago and I had to take her to work with me to keep up with her feedings.
Your chicks are looking so cute, how old are they?


----------



## PoukieBear

Cody said:


> I agree 100%, you have to have a plan that you can carry out for anything that might come up. If you are going to take on the responsibility you must see it through. I have never hand raised budgies but I did raise a baby sparrow many years ago and I had to take her to work with me to keep up with her feedings.
> 
> Your chicks are looking so cute, how old are they?


The oldest is just over 3 weeks old, and the youngest is just under 3 weeks old.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PumpkinBird2008

Oh my! That's a lot of cute babies!! I'm kinda in the same boat on the hand-raising part, it's stressful but if I had to be honest, I'm beginning to enjoy being the mother for my baby bird- I wish you luck on your part!


----------



## RavensGryf

Great post Michelle :thumbsup:. And all that is when things go right, with no unexpected complications! Some people must think it’s only “fun” but there is so much more to it than meets the eye. With all my bird experience I still would not even attempt.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Excellent post, Michelle. 
So many people think that just sticking a nest box on the cage is all they have to do and don't consider all the things necessary to breed ethically and responsibly. 
I've had birds my my whole life and would never attempt to breed them!
I hope you enjoy your "Vacation"! *


----------



## PoukieBear

Am I done yet?!? LOL

The chicks are growing fast, and eating like pigs! Feeding every 3-4 hours and I'll be training my husband on how to do this soon! Thankfully the process is really fast now that they have the hang of it. I can be done in about 10 minutes.

Since I'm hand feeding them, I've reserved the right to name them 

"SPIKE"


"PEGGY"


"TIMMY"


"RIPLEY"


----------



## Cody

They are darling. you picked great names, love the name Spike, can't wait to see him feathered up.:loveeyes:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Love the little tykes!! :001_wub:*


----------



## PoukieBear

These chicks didn't get the memo that today is my birthday! LOL. They also were not told that this is Thanksgiving long weekend.

So no big birthday plans for me this year, I have to hang around close to home so they can be fed every 3 hours. Hubby and I usually spend my birthday at the spa, but that will have to wait.

Also, these chicks will be making another long drive home (4hours) next weekend to celebrate the holidays with family.

This isn't a pitty post, so please don't feel bad for me! I just want everyone to know the huge sacrifices that you may need to take if you plan on breeding your birds.

Here's a video of the chicks, screaming to be fed. My house is extra loud now, lol.


----------



## StarlingWings

They're so adorable!  I adore them. 

Your commitment to these little ones is commendable and, honestly, everyone should aspire to give their birds even a smidge of the care you give yours :hug: 

Wonderful job, Michelle! :hug: I can't wait to see more of them


----------



## RavensGryf

Happy Birthday Michelle!


----------



## PoukieBear

Screaming babies, all day long  They all have new homes to go to already, and owners are super excited. I think this clutch will be the hardest for me to every give to new homes. I absolutely love these little rascals.

SPIKE !





PEGGY !





TIMMY !





RIPLEY !


----------



## Cody

So cute, they are looking great, I love how they are all piled into one corner in the video. This would get me into trouble because if I hand fed them all I would want to keep them all and would eventually end up with way too many.


----------



## FaeryBee

*They are so very adorable. I'd want to keep them all too!*


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh I love those colors ! They’re really beautiful Michelle!


----------



## Blingy

Oh my gosh, they are adorable!!! How on earth do you part with them? I’d probably end up keeping them all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoukieBear

The chicks are now being fed every 4-5 hours, which means that I'm back at work and travelling home during my lunch hour to feed them.
They have grown so big so fast! I had two families over to the house yesterday to see their chicks in person. As I as talking, Spike FLEW TO ME and landed on my hand. !! This morning while feeding the youngest chick, he flew to me and landed on my head. LOL.

These babies are fearless, and beautiful and I'm really proud of them all.

I'll post some updated pictures in a day or two.


----------



## PoukieBear

Sorry for the lack of updates, but my heart is completely shattered and I haven't wanted to post anything... Ripley suddenly passed away a few nights ago. He passed peacefully in my hands and I hope he's flying somewhere over rainbow bridge.

I just broke the news to his new family, which was so hard to do!


The other three chicks are all doing well, and Spike has started to refuse hand feedings. He's figured out how to crack seeds, tested out the sprouts and pellets, and just today he discovered the joys of millet.
The other two chicks aren't far behind him!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Oh, Michelle

I'm so very sorry to hear about little Ripley.
Fly high and soar freely baby boy; rest peacefully now darling Ripley.​
Very exciting news about Spike's accomplishments.*


----------



## Cody

Oh no, so sorry to hear that, what a shock that is. :hug:
Fly high sweet Ripley. :angel:


----------



## PoukieBear

Spike is now eating completely on his own and is refusing all hand feedings.





Peggy is my favourite out of this clutch. I can't walk past the cage without her jumping to the door begging to be let out so she can fly around and cause trouble. She's mostly eating on her own now too, but will still take a few nibbles of formula when she feels like it.





George (Formerly Timmy) is just starting to explore new foods and is mostly still taking hand feedings. Sorry for his messy bird face, he's not a very graceful eater.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Precocious Peggy! They are all precious.*


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh they’re so cute . Getting big!


----------



## PoukieBear

I think George is finally eating on his own! He refused all hand feedings yesterday and this morning! YAY!!! I finally got pics of him not covered in baby food.


----------



## Cody

What a darling group. George looks just like my Georgie, Spike and Peggy are such interesting mutations, I love the colors.


----------



## StarlingWings

They're absolutely stunning!  I'm smitten with Peggy  She's got a face that screams mischief


----------



## Goldenwing

SO adorable! :loveeyes: Thank you for sharing the photos. 

Just Goldenwing


----------



## FaeryBee

*The trio is stunning!*


----------

